# Shiva (A doodle)



## fpak (Nov 21, 2016)

I dont draw much. But these days I have begun doodling as a warm-up to write. This a depiction of Shiva, the God of dissolution and rebirth.Shiva sits smiling in mad bliss, haloed in black with his guts hanging about him like a snake or a pipe. The blood from his abdomen dances the destruction dance of Nataraja (Shiva's most destructive form. His dance is said to destroy universes). The butterflies in his stomach fly into a hopeful night. I tried to go for a nightmarish quality to the sketch. Like a disturbed child's drawings.


----------



## escorial (Nov 21, 2016)

i wonder what Freud would say...although i think your self analysis is rather descriptive...


----------



## SilverMoon (Nov 22, 2016)

Love this piece (which I call more than a doodle). Very reminiscent of "Outsider Art" which I'd like to explore myself at some point.



> I tried to go for a nightmarish quality to the sketch. Like a disturbed child's drawings.



You might be interested in this link:http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/20/outsider-artists-_n_6174684.html


----------



## fpak (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you for your kind words 
And that link was very much what I was looking for. I had a feeling what I was doing would have been practiced already on a larger scale. So thanks for that too!


----------

